# Supreme court nominee Roberts



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I usualy don't cut and post, but wanted you to see this from factcheck.org



> Update Aug. 12: NARAL said it would pull its ad off the air after receiving wide criticism from its own allies in the abortion-rights movement. NARAL President Nancy Keenan said the ad had been "misconstrued" by many people. But she continued to defend the ad as "completely accurate" and criticized FactCheck.org.


Not many people have anything bad to say about Roberts. I think the guy is not conservative enough for me, but it looks like the far left hates him simply because Bush has nominated him. What a sorry set of affairs when people become so partisan that they attack someone not for what he is, but because they think he is associated with conservatives. It looks like it backfired this time. The guy is so clean they gave themselves a black eye attacking him.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Plainsman,
You are 100% correct


> I think the guy is not conservative enough for me, but it looks like the far left hates him simply because Bush has nominated him..


The left will do anythink to get back in power. Forgetting they were in for about 50 years.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

*sigh*

i guess they just wont leatn untill they beat themselvs bloody. :-?


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

yup. some pro-abortion group just had a commercial against him airing on tv across the nation and now they have pulled it and fired(he says he quit) the president of the organization... u can see how democrats will villanize anyone or anything associated with bush.


----------

